# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  Answer the following questions

## د.شيماء عطاالله

_Answer the following questions_

_

1-       Show how statistics measure
?the phenomenon of crime


2-                  ?What is the dark figure and what are the reasons for it


3-                  Talk about the victimization survey and the self-reporter survey and the defects of each_

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

_What is the dark figure and what are the reasons for it ?_

The dark figure is the number of crimes that actually occur but are not recorded by the police   .                                                                         
      The reasons of the dark figure Fear and the failure of victims in       reported crimes and the inability of police to record all the crimes

----------


## shimaa fadel

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبخير ومعانا يارب يادكتورتنا الجميله

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه يا دكتوره

----------


## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل سنه وحضرتك بالف صحه وسلامة يا دكتورتنا 
حضرتك يا دكتورة  ملاك على هيئة بشر

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طلابي الأعزاء 

أشكركم على التهنئة الرقيقة بعيد الأضحى المبارك 

فكل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف خير 

مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## Rokaia Hamdalla

_كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه يا دكتوره شيماء وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك و.. لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## أحمد يوسف الشناوى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة وعيد سعيد

----------


## أحمد يوسف الشناوى

انا مشمعايا الكتاب ونقلت المحاضرة من منتدى حضرتك  بس ياريت تترجمى الكلمات والمصطاحات الصعبة  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

